# Bunch of 13 year old girls...



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So here's a pic of my girls' U13 soccer team, The Sparks. Second place the Apple Valley Invitational tournament, second place in league play, second place in district playoffs. Could have used a little more luck... by that's why we play the game


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

nothing wrong with second place. Those 13 girls could be doing less healthy activities.
ok, now how did you post that picture. I've been wanting to post a car thread but refrained for I could not post pic.s


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Kuan,these young ladies have done well!!It`s a lot better to be in second place than last place. 
They are clearly firing a warning to their opponents that they mean business!!!Who says you can`t have fun and keep fit?Your ladies team certainly do,Leo.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Great picture Kuan,

The most important thing I believe is to develope team spirit while increasing ones health.

*But it's always nice to win *


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks all  I'm so proud of them. The year before they barely won a single game. This year they became winners. They love it, I love it! OKAY, to post a picture, you click on the IMG button above and enter the whole url where your jpg is stored. You can also enter it manually. So...

was what I entered... without spaces of course.

Kuan


----------

